# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  9. Niedersächsischer Krebsinfotag in Braunschweig

## Klaus-G.

Im Klinikum Hildesheim habe ich heute - zufällig - den Flyer für diese Veranstaltung gefunden. Der Infotag findet am Samstag, 1.11. in der Zeit von 10 bis 16 Uhr statt.
Von 13.00 bis 14.14 Uhr lautet das Thema: Krebs des Mannes.
1. Was bringt die PSA-Bestimmung - Prof. Hammerer, BS
2. Was ist die opt. Therapie - Operation? - Dr. Leitenberger, WOB
3. " - Bestrahlung? - Prof. Hoffmann, BS
4. Rehabilitation - Dr. Bartels, Bad Gandersheim

Angeboten werden auch Gruppeninfos mit Diskussionen. Unter www.infotag-krebs.de/nkg können noch keine näheren Infos abgerufen werden. Das PDF des Flyers habe ich gefunden unter: 
www.stadthalle-braunschweig.de/fileadmin/downloads/stadthalle/Veranstalter-Infos/Infotag_Krebs_Programm.pdf . 

Der Eintritt ist frei. Weitere Infos sind ggf. über die SHG Braunschweig zu bekommen.

Gruß Klaus

----------

